# hboot 1.40 s-off to hboot 1.50 s-off?



## crashbang

I did not think this was possible but after flashing newest stock software image because I was going to sell my phone, I noticed that I was on hboot 1.50 with s-off. This is not a factory s-off phone. I had to use revolutionary to get s-off. If this is useful to someone let me know. I am also bewildered that this happened. I thought when you totally flashed factory software it went to s-on. I would appreciate some enlightenment. Thanks.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

Nope, this is what happens. One of the benefits to S-OFF. If you do want to change it to S-ON just


Code:


fastboot oem writesecureflag 3

. I would really not recommend doing that though. Sell the phone as and S-OFF phone, if the people don't know what that is, no worries, but a lot of the people interested in root will pass it up if its HBOOT 1.50 You could also just revert to 1.40 the writesecureflag 3, then the next person to get the phone could still use revolutionary.


----------



## crashbang

Wow, thank you for the clarification. I may just try that. Guess I misunderstood about hboot

Sent from my PG86100 using RootzWiki


----------



## cloak.n.dagger

Is there an explanation for how this could have happened?


----------



## Morenicano

Isn't this normal? I thought S-Off stayed there permanently, you just have to unlock it again to root it but just don't have to go through as many steps as you would to get S-Off initially...

Sent from my HTC Evo 3D using Tapatalk


----------



## dimebagdan65

You lucky lucky man... Put the word out on Twitter! Someone can definitely do something with this!

www.dimedroidhq.com


----------

